#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  Anyone knows the meaning of this symbol/necklace?

## yragael

Hi, I found this necklace at my family's home a while ago and just can't find out what it means. Anyone has any hints? Thanks!

----------


## Mage720

It looks like a quabalic seal... check the key of solomon

----------


## yragael

Thanks for the tip. Any links to an on line version? Would it be from the Goetia itself?

----------


## yragael

And would it be the symbol of one of the demons... Or something else?

----------


## devakxes

I think it means something to do with the unification of opposites. The other part is the hebrew letters but I have no idea what they mean, as I don't speak hebrew.

----------


## yragael

I got this information from somewhere else:

the double triangle is a symbol of Raziel (the angel) as per the link here (figure 12-2 - scroll down):

http://www.cs.utah.e...alah/jkm012.htm 

Anyone knows anymore about Raziel or if this symbol is really it?

----------


## Light

Link does not work with Google chrome at least.

----------


## zero

it looks like a soloman seal but kabalistic definetly.

I can not make out the first word; is that heh vau heh or tzaddi aleph heh(or something else). the second is adonai. the rest is to small and bad res to discern.

one source for triangles is the greater hexagram ritual(perform and reflect).

----------


## yragael

Thanks a lot for the information, Zero. Do you know what the hebrew words mean?

The link to the AZIEL references in full is this, scrool down a bit if interested:

12 Dreaming of angels

Another source translated the hebrew in the middle as:

heth-waw-thaw (first set, on the right), aleph-resh-nun-yod (second set on the left)

I will try to take a picture with a better resolution and post it here, if that would be of any use to anyone?

Or if anyone could indicate another forum/link in which I could ask about this?

Thanks!

----------


## yragael

The only Solomon symbol I found with a triangle was this:



Could the one I found be a variation on it?

----------


## yragael

And another variation of the above:

----------


## devakxes

Yeah, still think it relates with Kabbalah and uniting of opposites. The jews were obsessed with sexual symbolism.

----------

